# Mic not working after Xp Reinstall



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

I have just brought a new computer which had vista installed, I didnt like vista, well more like it wasnt compatible with alot of my stuff, anyway I reformatted my hard drive and have installed Win XP. Everything works but my mic, I have reinstalled the drivers, checked settings, nothing works. I just tested the mic on another computer and it works fine.

The sound card is integrated into my motherboard, well I think? 

Its a ASUS motherboard and the software for audio is SoundMAX, can anyone help me out, I dont know alot about computers and would really apprechiate a hand 

TIA

Rachel


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Rachel and welcome,

It will help if you can tell us what computer you bought so we can have a look at the motherboard installed, we can then have a look and see if we can find an updated driver which might help, are you sure you installed the XP driver and not the vista driver, I know that is possibly a long shot but it is not hard to mix them up sometimes


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi there, I brought a AMD Athlon 62 X2 Dual Core Processor+

All I didnt was wipe the drive, install xp then I used all the disks (excluding vista) to put all the drivers back on 

Thanks for your help

Rachel


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you know if it was a prebuilt system like a dell or HP or was it a custom build. I only ask this so I can look up the motherboard that the processor goes in.
The reason being is I can then look to see if there is an updated driver for your sound, I need to know if the sound is onboard the motherboard or a seperate card that plugs into a slot on the motherboard, If you need help , let us know


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey there, thanks for ur help 

Im guessing it is a custom build because it isnt dell or hp or any other brand that I can see

As for the rest, I have no idea!

TIA


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well you can try installing Everest from HERE and it might be able to tell us what you have in that computer of yours :wave:


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

OK thanks for that, I ran a report its huge so I took the first bit only?

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name RACHEL 
User Name 

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 2200 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 1024 MB
BIOS Type AMI (09/06/06)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS (256 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (641022234000)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter SoundMAX HD Audio O

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller  Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST3160811AS (149 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H42L
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 152627 MB (112979 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)

Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (10.1.1.2)

Peripherals:
Printer hp psc 1200 series
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

TIA


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, well we didn't find out your motherboard but at least we know you have a soundmax audio system so we are part the way there.
we can try another route to find your motherboard model. The reason i want this is so we can go to the motherboard manufacturers web site and see if there is an updated driver there as Soundmax do not have drivers available for download from there site.

soooo

If you go to your *START Button*, click
*ALL programs
Then accessories
Then system tools
Then click on System Information*

On the page that opens have a look at the BIOS Version/Date and copy what information it has beside it

*For example:*
mine has : Phoenix Technologies,LTD *ASUS P5N32-E SLI PLUS* ACPI BIOS Revision 0402, 10/01/2007

In that i can see that my motherboard is an *ASUS P5N32-E SLI PLUS*

Alternatively , if you have the CD that came with your system that has all the drivers and stuff on it, it should have the motherboard model on that.

I know soundmax has new drivers out so that is why i am trying to make sure we get the right ones


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey thanks for all this! lol

OK it says .......... American Megatrends Inc. 0302 9/6/2006

Doesnt say alot huh?

OK got out the Motherboard manuel and it says its ASUS M2N-MX

That any better?
:4-dontkno 
TIA


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

ahhh yes, that is the one i was looking for, great job.
I will go see what i can dig up driver wise for your system


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, there seems to be an updated driver, just incase this link does not take you straight to it, it will be in the latest "TAB" on the page the driver version you want is *"5.10.2.4160" *and is dated *"2007/04/19 update"*
The driver is 32.58mb's.
once you have it downloaded you will have to uninstall the old driver via your Device manager,
*control panel
System
device manager*
then look down the list to find* "Audio"* and expand the section by clicking on the *"+"*, you can then right click on the soundmax reference and *choose uninstall*.
you may have to reboot
then you are set to install the new driver.
Let me know how you go or if you need any further instructions

Get your driver *HERE*


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

ray: Thanks for that, I downloaded the file and it has come up with 32 bit or 64 bit, so Im not sure which it use and I really dont want to muck this up! Would you be able to tell me which one I install

TIA Rachel


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Rachel,

no problem at all, if you just have a standard xp you will install the 32bit.
Let us know how you go


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

:4-dontkno Well Ive done it all and still no go  Maybe the place where i plug in the mic isnt working?? Im not sure! everything else seems to work fine though

TIA


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

what colour is the socket you are plugging your mic into ?


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

Pink!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, thats fine, lets try some simple things. Have you checked to make sure the mic is not muted? I have been guilty of that one :grin: , from memory there is also a volume control slider in the sound max control panel.

PS. what happens if you unplug the mic reboot and then plug the mic back in once windows has booted, I can not remember if the soundmax software has an auto detect function.


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey there, yep have checked all the volume controls, all seems to be fine and I have done the reboot thing and the lovely Soundmax says that I have plugged the device into the right place, shows you a diagram. I go thru the wizard and it says cant detect my voice, so I have no idea!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hey Rachel,

MMM yours is a tough case to crack, I will do some research and see what I come up with. There may be something we have overlooked or a trick we may be able to pull out of the hat.
Do you have access to another mic to see if that makes any difference ?
Just finished a 12hr Night shift so will look into it when I crawl out of bed


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well i have been searching for stuff related to soundmax and mic issues and the first thing i come across was

go to ctrl panel > sound devices > voice > volume and make sure mic is checked with the volume up. Then click properties, playback, and okay. Click file then advanced properties if it isn't already checked. Then click the advanced button under microphone and make sure mic2 select isn't checked. 

still looking tho


----------



## Sephya (Apr 17, 2007)

Your amazing!!! In advance prop i unclicked "Front Panel Microphone" and it is all go!

Thank you so much for all your help, Im a very happy girl now ray: 

Thank you thank you thank you

Rach


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Wonderful, I am glad we got it sorted out and you have your mic back, and as a bonus you now have the updated driver.
And thank you for the thanks, I am glad I could help


----------

